# New Accent Challenge



## oOskittlesOo

mines uploading to YouTube now!!! :) I'll post it asap!!

Your name
Username*
Age
DOB
Childs name*
OH/FOBS Name


The Following:
Lovely
Fruit
Fan
happy
Rotten
funny
laugh
strawberry
coffee
tea
baby
grade
supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
february
german
wish
grandpa
mum
cloud
Theater (or theatre)*
doctor
start
bloody
officer
serious
secretary
writer
drawer
tied
back
beer can
Chinese
Indian
Chippy


Say:
What time did you go to bed last night and were you alone?*

If you could be given ANY gift what would it be?*

What was the last film that really moved/disturbed/thrilled you and why?*

What is your favourite TV show of all time ie you've seen them all, can watch it over and over again and quote lines from it?*

Whats your favourite way to wake up and whats the first thing you do?*

If you had to do a bushtucker challenge (you have to eat insects/grubs etc) what would be the worst thing you had to eat?*

what would be your dream vehicle?

What characteristics do you dislike in yourself?*

Your favourite item of clothing and why?*

What would be your ultimate pet be?*

What did you want to be when you were little and do you think you ever will be?*

Whats the next planned event you're looking to in your life?*

What were you doing before you started this?*

What was the last thing you ate that you really shouldnt of ?*

If you were an ice cream/haagen daz/ben an jerrys flavour what would you be?*

Who was the last person you spoke to that you didnt want to talk to?*

What was your favourite toy as a child . . .and now?


----------



## HarlaHorse

I will attempt this tomorrow or Tuesday :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol mines LONG and I blab a lot!! So be prepared for lots of annoying-ness!!


----------



## HarlaHorse

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Seriously!!! Lol. Everyones gonna watch like 5seconds an get bored!! :haha: Skye you better post one when you can!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> Seriously!!! Lol. Everyones gonna watch like 5seconds an get bored!! :haha: Skye you better post one when you can!

I will, I will (your probably thinking 'I've heard that before,' but I will!) :haha:


----------



## Shanelley

I'll do mine tomorrow


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Sssuuuurrreeee you will!!! ;)


----------



## Shanelley

i don't know how to take a video on the lappy? It has a webcam and ive used it for skype etc, any ideas?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I use FaceTime :shrug:
Let's see if this works!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7uWINWy4TU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## oOskittlesOo

FYI---- movies called Crazy, Stupid Love! I had baby brain!! Hahaha forgot to answer what I like to do. :dohh:


----------



## mariep

I will so do this, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

mariep said:


> I will so do this, maybe tomorrow.

:rofl: I thought I scared everyone away with my long ass video!! You better do one!!! ;) I think they're fun.


----------



## Dantes Mom

My son watched this with me and i told him it was Skye and he kept saying skye! skye! sooo cute and when you sed errmmm he sed ermm 2 lol think you have got a new friend lol xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Dantes Mom said:


> My son watched this with me and i told him it was Skye and he kept saying skye! skye! sooo cute and when you sed errmmm he sed ermm 2 lol think you have got a new friend lol xx

Yay!!!!! :wohoo: this honesty made my night!! No joke!! He sounds so cute!! I love when little kids do that to videos! Or just get totally into them like staring at it thinking "are they talking to me??"


----------



## Dantes Mom

How do i upload a video? xx


----------



## Dantes Mom

Dante :) after watching skyes video !
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110821-00458.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 19









IMG-20110821-00457.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Dantes Mom said:


> How do i upload a video? xx

I recoded mine then uploaded it to YouTube and copied the "share video" link. :) I recorded on my moms iPod though so idk on cameras or laptops! :dohh: I don't know anything about videos.. Lol
oh my gosh he's so damn cute!!! I wanna cuddle him!! :)


----------



## Dantes Mom

He sed hello skye on a video but i dno how 2 do the whole you tube thing :) Boys are the best hes started getting very affectionate now :) xxx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Is it on your computer or camera? If it's on your camera upload it to the computer and save it. Then if you dnt have a YouTube account create one. There should be a place to choose upload video then find the file and select it. Idk how long it takes though. Lol my brother told me how to upload to YouTube :dohh: there's another place to upload videos.. Photobucket and I know that it takes a little to upload but works... I wanna see it!!! :dance:


----------



## birdiex

I'm so going to do this, when I can find my hairdryer so I can get ready. I'm going to attempt sexy-time with OH tonight so I have to look puuurdy, and I'll show you my new hair! 

& Skye, is it wierd of me to be slightly horrified when you said you couldn't say the name of your favourite toy?! I was like "what? DIIIIIIRTY BITCHHHH!" :rofl:


----------



## Lucy22

Doing this later!
Love you Skye :rofl:


----------



## mariep

oh poopstick. i just did this...and guess what, my face is cut out of it. so its like HELLO
BOOBIES! so will be doing this again.


----------



## mariep

^^ just did it again! I suck at this. Screw you video. I do you laterrrrrrr. GOOD DAY.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: I know you're jealous Paige!! ;) hahahah. You guessed right though!! Good job!! I loveeee you more Lucy!!! Yay I'm the only loser who's posted one! Y'all better get on it!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Someone needs to make a MF video!! This is like an EPIC FAIL right now.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Seriously! I was all excited for this... :dohh:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

im gonna make one just havent yet


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> im gonna make one just havent yet

Just like you were last time?!? :p lameo! Lol you better!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

ughhh shut up!!! i willl i swear


----------



## rainbows_x

I might make one for something to do :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Autumn if you don't then I'll force you to when you get up here so GET ON IT!! It'll keep you busy for a while! ;)
yay!!! Donna you rock.


----------



## xSarahM

Doing this later :)


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> Doing this later :)

Sarah! :hugs: I missed you so much, I didn't want to text and annoy you though if you didn't want to talk to anyone! So glad to see you back :kiss:


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> Doing this later :)
> 
> Sarah! :hugs: I missed you so much, I didn't want to text and annoy you though if you didn't want to talk to anyone! So glad to see you back :kiss:Click to expand...


Hey Paige. I've missed you too :hugs:
I know you were just a text away, but i just never knew what to say when i texted you. Did i message you at any point on here to say congratulations on your :blue:? If not, Congratulations on your :blue:! You'd never annoy me, lovely. Haha.

Thank you. I just dont wanna post in here too much incase i get told off :blush:
xx


----------



## Shansam

I wanna have a go !
Do i have to upload it onto youtube first...?


----------



## xSarahM

Shansam said:


> I wanna have a go !
> Do i have to upload it onto youtube first...?

Yeah, or you can put it on photobucket :flow:


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> Doing this later :)
> 
> Sarah! :hugs: I missed you so much, I didn't want to text and annoy you though if you didn't want to talk to anyone! So glad to see you back :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Paige. I've missed you too :hugs:
> I know you were just a text away, but i just never knew what to say when i texted you. Did i message you at any point on here to say congratulations on your :blue:? If not, Congratulations on your :blue:! You'd never annoy me, lovely. Haha.
> 
> Thank you. I just dont wanna post in here too much incase i get told off :blush:
> xxClick to expand...

You didn't, but I didn't text you about it in case it made you feel down or whatever - Thankyou though sweetie! How has everything been going? & You'd never get told off for posting here! :hugs: xx

PS - I AM going to do this, but I'm going to get OH to steal the microphone from BIL's room before I do. My microphone makes me sound like a bloke! Oh, and I have no makeup on, so don't laugh when I do it :)


----------



## Shansam

xSarahM said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> I wanna have a go !
> Do i have to upload it onto youtube first...?
> 
> Yeah, or you can put it on photobucket :flow:Click to expand...

I dont know how to use photobucket, do i need to make an account?
Thanks :flower:


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> You didn't, but I didn't text you about it in case it made you feel down or whatever - Thankyou though sweetie! How has everything been going? & You'd never get told off for posting here! :hugs: xx
> 
> PS - I AM going to do this, but I'm going to get OH to steal the microphone from BIL's room before I do. My microphone makes me sound like a bloke! Oh, and I have no makeup on, so don't laugh when I do it :)


Ah, im sorry. I did read it on here, but you can text me and tell me anything :) I'm happy for you, lovely. Things are okay, thanks. Well there was a girl a couple months ago (although i think she ended up being a fake) who had a miscarriage, and still posted in here. And apparently admin told her she wasnt allowed to anymore :shrug:


----------



## SabrinaB

i'm going to do this after my bath! 
Skye your so funny :haha:


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> You didn't, but I didn't text you about it in case it made you feel down or whatever - Thankyou though sweetie! How has everything been going? & You'd never get told off for posting here! :hugs: xx
> 
> PS - I AM going to do this, but I'm going to get OH to steal the microphone from BIL's room before I do. My microphone makes me sound like a bloke! Oh, and I have no makeup on, so don't laugh when I do it :)
> 
> 
> Ah, im sorry. I did read it on here, but you can text me and tell me anything :) I'm happy for you, lovely. Things are okay, thanks. Well there was a girl a couple months ago (although i think she ended up being a fake) who had a miscarriage, and still posted in here. And apparently admin told her she wasnt allowed to anymore :shrug:Click to expand...

I think I know who that was, I've always just ignored her though because it was so obvious she was fake from like, her 1st post :haha: But I seriously doubt they'd tell you off, and if they did they'd have some serious explaining to do! Haha :) & I'd love to hear about everything, if you felt ready to share what's happened since (over text or PM) :kiss: xx


----------



## xSarahM

Shansam said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> I wanna have a go !
> Do i have to upload it onto youtube first...?
> 
> Yeah, or you can put it on photobucket :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to use photobucket, do i need to make an account?
> Thanks :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry, i was ranting on another thread :blush:
You've probably figured it out by now. You do have to make an account, there should probably be a "register" thing in one of the top corners xx


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> I think I know who that was, I've always just ignored her though because it was so obvious she was fake from like, her 1st post :haha: But I seriously doubt they'd tell you off, and if they did they'd have some serious explaining to do! Haha :) & I'd love to hear about everything, if you felt ready to share what's happened since (over text or PM) :kiss: xx


Oh, not until towards the end did i start thinking things were getting fishy :blush: Maybe im just oblivious to things like that?

Well Brads coping too well atm, and its making me kind of blah right now. :flow: xx


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> I think I know who that was, I've always just ignored her though because it was so obvious she was fake from like, her 1st post :haha: But I seriously doubt they'd tell you off, and if they did they'd have some serious explaining to do! Haha :) & I'd love to hear about everything, if you felt ready to share what's happened since (over text or PM) :kiss: xx
> 
> 
> Oh, not until towards the end did i start thinking things were getting fishy :blush: Maybe im just oblivious to things like that?
> 
> Well Brads coping too well atm, and its making me kind of blah right now. :flow: xxClick to expand...

You're too trusting hehe :) Well, I'm glad you two are seeming to be feeling okay, you know I'm always around if you wanted to chat, or you needed someone to talk to about anything :kiss: xx


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> You're too trusting hehe :) Well, I'm glad you two are seeming to be feeling okay, you know I'm always around if you wanted to chat, or you needed someone to talk to about anything :kiss: xx

Haha, damn it!
Thank you, i know. Thank you for always being here for me through it all Paige. You're an amazing person, and you're going to be an amazing Mummy. :flow: Floyd is one lucky baby. xx


----------



## Shansam

ive recorded it like 4 times now
This is getting really frustrating to upload:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Shansam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XBqRlDoZs0

*Finally!
Sorry if the volume is low, i kept re-recording it because it was low so i ended up speaking up in the end lol *


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> You're too trusting hehe :) Well, I'm glad you two are seeming to be feeling okay, you know I'm always around if you wanted to chat, or you needed someone to talk to about anything :kiss: xx
> 
> Haha, damn it!
> Thank you, i know. Thank you for always being here for me through it all Paige. You're an amazing person, and you're going to be an amazing Mummy. :flow: Floyd is one lucky baby. xxClick to expand...

:cry: Thankyou so much Sarah, you're amazing too - so strong and caring! :friends: xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shansam said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XBqRlDoZs0
> 
> *Finally!
> Sorry if the volume is low, i kept re-recording it because it was low so i ended up speaking up in the end lol *

Yay!!!! Youre so cute!! :happydance: I love your accent!


----------



## SabrinaB

Shansam said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XBqRlDoZs0
> 
> *Finally!
> Sorry if the volume is low, i kept re-recording it because it was low so i ended up speaking up in the end lol *

i LOVE your accent, so cute :flow:
i'm uploading mine riiight now! :)


----------



## SabrinaB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej68l0Y07vA
darn it i forgot a question, the characteristic i dislike about myself is that i'm so shy! :blush::haha:


----------



## ashleypauline

okk i am doing this right nowww but dont laugh i look a hot mess!


----------



## ashleypauline

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yInqHYZwzVQ


----------



## ashleypauline

bahahahai still said that mary poppins word wrong lol


----------



## Shansam

SabrinaB said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej68l0Y07vA
> darn it i forgot a question, the characteristic i dislike about myself is that i'm so shy! :blush::haha:


Thanks:flower:
You do seem shy!
I was a bit shy too:blush:
Are you skye and ashley from the same state in america? because i really cant tell the difference in the accents:haha:


----------



## Shansam

Skyebo said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XBqRlDoZs0
> 
> *Finally!
> Sorry if the volume is low, i kept re-recording it because it was low so i ended up speaking up in the end lol *
> 
> Yay!!!! Youre so cute!! :happydance: I love your accent!Click to expand...

Thanks skye :blush::flower:


----------



## Shanelley

Can someone tell me how u make a video on the laptop?


----------



## Shansam

Shanelley said:


> Can someone tell me how u make a video on the laptop?

have you got a webcam and mic installed?


----------



## xSarahM

SabrinaB said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej68l0Y07vA
> darn it i forgot a question, the characteristic i dislike about myself is that i'm so shy! :blush::haha:

I'm exactly a day older than you! :) xx


----------



## Shanelley

Shansam said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how u make a video on the laptop?
> 
> have you got a webcam and mic installed?Click to expand...

Yes but im unsure as how to make a video with it?


----------



## Shansam

Shanelley said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how u make a video on the laptop?
> 
> have you got a webcam and mic installed?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but im unsure as how to make a video with it?Click to expand...

For example, my webcam software is called "YOUCAM" it took me ages to find it the first time, thank god its stuck on the start collumn now.
First of all you need to find where its located. Maybe search on your desktop for "webcam" and words like that.
from there you can video:mrgreen:


----------



## SabrinaB

Shansam said:


> Thanks:flower:
> You do seem shy!
> I was a bit shy too:blush:
> Are you skye and ashley from the same state in america? because i really cant tell the difference in the accents:haha:

I'm from Canada :haha:
I didn't think our accents were different either! but whenever i go to the states they always know i'm not from there! :shrug:


xSarahM said:


> I'm exactly a day older than you! :) xx

that's so exciting! :happydance: i wish we could celebrate together! :(


----------



## ashleypauline

haha actually she is ALLLLL the way on the west coast and i am ALLLLL the way on the east coast. but i have heard cali and new england for the most part have the same accent =]


----------



## jemmie1994

just done mine, i hate my accent though i sound like a man and i dont do well on camera lol uploading it now anyways


----------



## jemmie1994

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0rzL0yGdvE


----------



## Kaisma

SabrinaB said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej68l0Y07vA
> darn it i forgot a question, the characteristic i dislike about myself is that i'm so shy! :blush::haha:

Ur so cute! Ur eyes are so dark!! And first I sound ur accent I thought.. Wow she sounds like Skye :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

my video is taking forever to upload.
Ill put one up soon


----------



## SabrinaB

Kaisma said:


> Ur so cute! Ur eyes are so dark!! And first I sound ur accent I thought.. Wow she sounds like Skye :haha:

they look black almost in that video! they aren't thaaat dark, but they are quite poopy brown :haha:



jemmie1994 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0rzL0yGdvE


SOOO jealous of you girls with UK accents i love them :(


----------



## Shansam

SabrinaB said:


> SOOO jealous of you girls with UK accents i love them :(


Thats so weird because i would much rather have an american/canadian accent :haha:
I always try to do them :blush:


----------



## jemmie1994

SabrinaB said:


> SOOO jealous of you girls with UK accents i love them :(

i hate my accent lol everyone reckons i sound common =(


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my gosh I love the UK accents!! :growlmad: I'm jealous too!! I hate sounding so blahh!! Lol


----------



## Lucy22

I win here, I'm the sucky farmer!
I'll do mine tomorrow evening :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahaa Lucy I love you!! You better do one!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy22

I will, promise ;)
Can't wait to share my farmer-ness with all you lovely ladies :winkwink:


----------



## birdiex

Okay I've done mine, I apologised for the crappy quality & my unmade face in it, but you get to see my new haircut! :) Just waiting for it to upload.. Yawn!


----------



## Gee123

Cool video skye and i soo get the tank and sweats thing!
I hate my accent coz i'm from Newcastle so i sound really common. I really want to talk like New Yorkers, i could listen to them all day! 
Looking forward to listen to everyone's accent, i might try this tomorrow :flower: xxx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo974l5GkdQ


----------



## zerolivia

Ooh ooh ooh! I wanna do it!  I live in the one state where I think we have absolutely no accent, so this might be interesting.... >:)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Gee123 said:


> Cool video skye and i soo get the tank and sweats thing!
> I hate my accent coz i'm from Newcastle so i sound really common. I really want to talk like New Yorkers, i could listen to them all day!
> Looking forward to listen to everyone's accent, i might try this tomorrow :flower: xxx

Thanks babe!! You should sooo do one!! :hugs:


----------



## zerolivia

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo974l5GkdQ


YOU'RE SEVENTEEN?! My gosh, you look so mature for your age! lol I dread uploading mine...I'm gonna look like I'm twelve lol :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I lovveee Melissa and mikah!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> I lovveee Melissa and mikah!!

same same same :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> I lovveee Melissa and mikah!!
> 
> same same same :)Click to expand...

Lol I wish we could drive up to Canada and spend time with them!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Skyebo said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> I lovveee Melissa and mikah!!
> 
> same same same :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I wish we could drive up to Canada and spend time with them!Click to expand...

I love you guys too:hugs::hugs:

Yes, pack!!!!!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

that would be so fun!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I wish!! I don't even have a passport!!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

neither do i!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahahah yay for us!! I've only been to Oregon sooooo I'm basically a lameo..


----------



## we can't wait

Skye, I'm trying SO hard to upload one for you... since you hounded me last time. lol. :haha: I hope you appreciate that it is currently uploading on youtube, 3% finished, and saying I have about 347 minutes remaining... and I thought I had fast internet. ha. :wacko:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahahah I love being able to upload them from my moms iPod because they only take 10 minutes!! I'm so excited to watch Kelly:dance:


----------



## we can't wait

So I was re-recording my accent challange on my phone, because youtube wouldnt load such a big file from my camera... and there was a fcking earthquake. Soooo.... my video still isn't uploaded. :wacko: Sorry Skyeee. :kiss:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I forgive you for now!! Lol


----------



## Lucy22

Doing mine now :flower:


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

mines uploading i got 97 minutes >.<


----------



## birdiex

43 mins remaining... :coffee: Down from 419. What is with stinking youtube?


----------



## Lucy22

Mine won't work, I can't upload it :dohh:
FFS!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahah YouTube sucks!! :wacko:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lucy22 said:


> Mine won't work, I can't upload it :dohh:
> FFS!

did you try photobucket?


----------



## birdiex

OH MY FREAKING GOD I JUST REALISED THAT IT'S 34 MINS ON UPLOADING THE CONTENT, AND THEN ANOTHER 282 TO PROCESS IT. Fxck it, attempt #3 will commence on the morrow, peeps. Goodnight!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I think I'm going to attempt to make my first EVER video tomorrow.. Scared! lol.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I've done it but YouTube wont let me upload it and photobucket is being weird :(
x


----------



## mariep

I just made it but its totally stupid and not serious.
Wow. Shouldn't have done it so late at night. I'll let 
it upload and post tomorrow.


----------



## mariep

Oh my freaking god my mic was turned down.


----------



## HarlaHorse

I WILL do one, I swear. I've been so lazy. I didn't do one on Tuesday because I haven't washed my hair in ages :p


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Im waiting ladies.


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rnJNrZ-zaA
my accent challenge


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

i like how my mouths open


----------

